# Panic shopping at Costco



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2020)

I went to Costco about a week ago.  Other than them being out of hand sanitizer, it was pretty much business as usual.  No lines, no hoarding. 

Went today to pick up a few items. The parking lot was jammed worse than I've ever seen it, Dec. 23 included. Went into the store - the lines were unbelievable. I realized immediately that I wasn't going to bother shopping.

Every register was open. I was curious and started counting a check-out line. From the basket being checked out to the end of the line? 54 baskets. No exaggeration. 54. Every line equally long.

While leaving I remarked about the craziness to the employee who was checking membership cards at the door. She told me that since the middle of last week they've tallied an average of 600 CARDS PER HOUR coming through, from open to close. (More humans than cards - so you can imagine how packed the place was.)

I'm telling you, it was madness. People were buying anything and everything.

I took this photo about 2/3 back through the line.


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2020)

I took an 84-yr-old friend shopping yesterday at Ralph's.  There was a big empty space where the water was.  An employee was re-stocking it - not with cases of bottled water, but the less popular 1-gallon bottles.  I asked him how many times he has to do that.  He said "14, so far."  It was 3:00pm.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2020)

I haven't gone to any stores here but believe you..people react..I just tried to start my online grocery shopping and the site wasn't working right so I'm not bothering for awhile...I don't know if people are trying to shop there now or not or if the site is just having some problems...don't know..don't care......I'll try in a few more days or more.  

I still have enough food to last for some time.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 12, 2020)

Thin threads and all that jazz - but, I do believe living in fear is worse than the disease itself.


----------



## Duster (Mar 12, 2020)

We went to the big city for to pick up our camper.  We spent a night at a hotel, in order to use points that would cancel out if not used soon {I know~1st world problems}. We stayed near an outlet mall area and did some shopping.  Very few people were there and the employees were super friendly, helpful, and talkative. Being in a rather large complex, mid day, mid week, we encountered about 60 shoppers~far fewer than expected.  Kids are out of school for spring break this week in the state we visited. 

Other people staying in the hotel we stayed at were few and far between.  The parking lot was 1/3 full.

We ate at a chain mexican restaurant that was kind of empty. We were there at dinner time and there were far more empty tables than full.
The food was delicious. The servers were super friendly and helpful.  Not used to getting that kind of service from a chain.

Breakfast was at a Cracker Barrel of a main interstate.  At 8-9 AM they were 2/3 full of customers {At prime times like breakfast, lunch, dinner, it's not unusual to have to wait 20 minutes to get in, but no waiting today}.

We went to a Bass Pro Shop. While there were customers there shopping, there were plenty of parking spaces up close to the door. They had an additional 6 parking lots that were mainly empty. They normally offer valet parking, but today there was no need.

We shopped in a Sprouts Farmers Market.  The parking lot and store seemed to be about normal for a weekday. I didn't check the paper goods isle. They seemed to be well stocked with everything I needed. The checkout lady was wearing rubber gloves.

Conclusion: People are not going out in public in normal numbers. They are shopping for necessities, not extras.  Considering that the temperatures were in the 70's both days, it's odd that more people weren't out enjoying the beautiful spring weather.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2020)

" I realized immediately that I wasn't going to bother shopping." Star, I'm afraid that's what's going to  happen when my son goes to Costco today. He is not known for his patience. If he sees a scene like you describe, I highly doubt he'll stick around, especially after being up since 3:00 in the morning and working all day. He was supposed to go at the beginning of the week and got a flat on his truck while on the road. He had to wait for the company to send someone which messed up his time. I told him to go two days later when the new sale was to start.  He didn't go that day either and yesterday he was not able to.

 I have enough TP for almost 4 months and have 2 cases of bottled water. I use a Brita pitcher anyway, so bottled water is mainly in case of a water emergency. I also have enough sanitizer plus alcohol and alcohol swabs. You know how we Costco shoppers do; I have nearly a case of Kirkland brand disinfectant wipes. I had ordered 8 Great Value disinfectant sprays from Walmart the end of last year, I have two left. Good thing because there's none in the stores. I spray my clothes when I get home if I've traveled on public transportation or sat down in public areas. I'll have to scale back on using the spray (maybe just my coats) and steam iron the other garments.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva Please let us know what your son encounters.  My husband and I were stunned, no exaggeration.  It's one thing to see a photo of this, and quite another to experience the panic in person.  Even if the checkers moved at hyper speed, it still takes at least 3 minutes to process an order.  So 3 hours to check out?  Are you kidding me?

Watching their panic made me rethink my situation. Was I missing something that they all knew? Should I be panicking, too? 

Real information has always been my best defense against fear. So when we got home I spent 20 minutes counting our back up supplies:
paper towel rolls (10)
TP (63) 
bleach (1-1/2 gals)
tissues (0, but have a couple boxes in the RV)
paper napkins (250) 
hand sanitizer (3 small bottles) 
disinfectant wipes (1 container) 
baby wipes that can be converted to disinfectant wipes with a little bleach (6 large packages)
water (40 gallons plus)
rubbing alcohol (0 - bummer on this one)
canned and frozen food (over 2 month's worth) 

Now I have a game plan. Need a couple boxes of tissues. When they're back in stock, I'll grab a small bottle or two of rubbing alcohol. Otherwise, I'm good.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @OneEyedDiva Please let us know what your son encounters.  My husband and I were stunned, no exaggeration.  It's one thing to see a photo of this, and quite another to experience the panic in person.  Even if the checkers moved at hyper speed, it still takes at least 3 minutes to process an order.  So 3 hours to check out?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Watching their panic made me rethink my situation. Was I missing something that they all knew? Should I be panicking, too?
> 
> ...


Star...I always do an inventory so I know what to buy when. Take it from me, Kirkland disinfectant wipes are way better than Lysol or Clorox (I noticed you said yours are in a container). They are larger, stronger and I often use just half or even 1/3. I'll buy those at whole price rather than the latter two on sale. I always buy Kirkland baby wipes when they are on sale, which I think is only once a year, I buy two cases (900 each case). Again..bigger, stronger but I do use a whole one each time.  I buy Kirkland tissues by the bundle and they last a very long time. I have one full roll of paper towels left and nearly another full roll. Each lasts me about 5 weeks so I didn't ask my son to bring more.  I have a slew of dinner napkins here which I hardly use, since I don't entertain but they were given to me. 

Have the same amount of bleach as you, 34 rolls of TP which will last me more than 2 months (I'll have 60 if he goes today and can find some), I have 2 cases of Kirkland water, about a quart of rubbing alcohol (more also on my list for today) almost 2 quarts of peroxide and several canned goods, dry pasta, several bottles of pasta sauce (couldn't help myself...took advantage of a half price sale), case of almond milk (more on today's list), several pouch tunas, frozen food items and all kinds of snacks.  

I will certainly let you know how my son makes out. I sure hope he can do the shopping today!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2020)

Disinfectant wipes are scarcer than hen's teeth.  That's why I'm figuring on creating my own as needed.  Not perfect, but better than nothing.  Since it's just the two of us in the house, there's not much need to disinfect things here.  Like you, I barely use a roll of paper towels a month - never got in the habit.  I happen to be fully stocked on those because I ran low after the holidays and bought the Costco pack.     

I'm not braving Costco again until things settle down considerably, so I'll make do with local markets, Aldi, Trader Joe, dollar stores, and other retailers. Los Angeles is filled with places to shop.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Lee (Mar 13, 2020)

They had someone when you entered Costco yesterday wiping down your cart handle with Lysol Wipes.

The ridiculous thing is that you pick up your cart outside so you have already touched the cart handle.

No fighting in line, just fighting for seats at the food court.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 13, 2020)

We already bought extra paper products, canned food, a few specific meds, soap, etc.  We are normally well stocked with most necessities. I heard one of my friends on our local ham radio repeater saying shoppers were lined up outside Costco this morning before opening almost around the store. The hoarders have taken over but most all stores are limiting scarce items now.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 13, 2020)

Duster said:


> We went to the big city for to pick up our camper.  We spent a night at a hotel, in order to use points that would cancel out if not used soon {I know~1st world problems}. We stayed near an outlet mall area and did some shopping.  Very few people were there and the employees were super friendly, helpful, and talkative. Being in a rather large complex, mid day, mid week, we encountered about 60 shoppers~far fewer than expected.  Kids are out of school for spring break this week in the state we visited.
> 
> Other people staying in the hotel we stayed at were few and far between.  The parking lot was 1/3 full.
> 
> ...


Here in Tennessee it been in the 70's also.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 13, 2020)

I was at Costco yesterday and a different Costco today there is indeed panic shopping.  We moved, just got the fridge delivered a few days ago and the stove a couple of days ago so decided to shop.  Ops.  Didn’t realize it was panic time.  Shopped for our normal items.  

At the first Costco, no hamburger.  Seriously, crazy.  This morning got some hamburger right before they ran out.  This is nuts, they have butchers, they can make hamburger.  Lots of empty shelves at both stores, but we got nearly everything we wanted.

Our son wanted spam, scored some at Walmart.  Some said there was a shortage of bread, but I was at several stores that had bread.   Major shortage was ramen.  I noticed no stores had any.  This didn’t brother me, I never buy it.

No toilet paper in the state and only have four rolls.  None on line.  It’s not a pandemic, it’s the great TOILET PAPER shortage of 2020.  Oh, well, I have tissue, and since I don‘t need it for my nose, I’ll use it elsewhere.


----------



## Getyoung (Mar 13, 2020)

Just crazy! Not even Costco, but a local grocery store running low on everything. Most people "market shop" at this local grocery store, in fact the grocery carts at this store are smaller than normal....but today the carts were over full! Absolutely  crazy! There was a sale on pork tenderloin, none left, cambells chunk soup....sold out, seriously this is getting stupid!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes, we went to several stores looking for toilet paper as did others.  None to be had.  I have some hope-as we are down to 4 rolls.  Last night at two in the morning while shopping hopelessly on line, a recheck of amazon and up popped one large package of toilet paper without the core.  

OMGosh, yup, 33 dollars or so, buying that as fast as my fingers can type.  As far as I know, this is toilet paper without the cardboard piece that lets you hook it onto a holder.  Couldn‘t care less, lol, my sink doesn’t have a holder.  I suppose this paper is used for camping trips.

Using my cash back bonus, it came to about 10 dollars.  But, folks, just because you ordered from amazon, just because amazon says it has it, just because amazon plans on delivering it, sadly that doesn’t mean you will get it.  I have learned this lesson.

I had it put in a plain box so no one knows it’s toilet paper.  It lessens the risk of getting stolen because it’s more precious than gold.  But the independent amazon drivers mis-delivery a fair amount of time.  Lord, protect my toilet paper, make sure it reaches me.  Amen.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 13, 2020)

Just a reminder to anyone thinking you can substitute Kleenex for toilet paper...  it does NOT break down when wet like TP and can clog your sewer lines.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 13, 2020)

The other item we searched several stores for was water, regular bottled drinking and distilled.  We got two packages of regular drinking water the second day at Costco.  Costco was limiting buyers to two.  Yes, water comes out of the tap.  But our house was built on a slab in 1955.  Water pipes have never been replaced.  Ugh.

The second day we found three bottles of distilled water at a target.  An employee had to help us reach then and remarked “I don’t know why the distilled is selling out-you can’t drink it“.  This clearly is a person who couldn’t find their butt with two hands.  Sigh.  He doesn’t need toilet paper!

Today we found two more bottles of distilled water at a small neighborhood store whose cashier remarked that they hadn’t done this much business-ever.  We now have five bottles of distilled water which should last a couple of weeks.  We need more.  Getting unpacked has stopped.

We must find more distilled water.  Husband is on a cpap machine.  J, our son with DS, is on a
cpap machine and will die without it, I am on nighttime oxygen which I will soon give up if I cannot find more distilled water.  I will not let my son go without.

We educated the employee on why people need distilled water.  If you need this water, I suggest you get out and find some.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> The other item we searched several stores for was water, regular bottled drinking and distilled.  We got two packages of regular drinking water the second day at Costco.  Costco was limiting buyers to two.  Yes, water comes out of the tap.  But our house was built on a slab in 1955.  Water pipes have never been replaced.  Ugh.
> 
> The second day we found three bottles of distilled water at a target.  An employee had to help us reach then and remarked “I don’t know why the distilled is selling out-you can’t drink it“.  This clearly is a person who couldn’t find their butt with two hands.  Sigh.  He doesn’t need toilet paper!
> 
> ...


Aneeda--google "how to make distilled water at home."   It appears to be fairly easy so this might help you in an emergency.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 13, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Just a reminder to anyone thinking you can substitute Kleenex for toilet paper...  it does NOT break down when wet like TP and can clog your sewer lines.


Sigh.  Good point-into the trash it goes.  Hopefully we can find pink trash bags.  Costco has also limited paper towels to only two.  We don’t need paper towels.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 13, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Aneeda--google "how to make distilled water at home."   It appears to be fairly easy so this might help you in an emergency.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 13, 2020)

We have 3 or 4 cases of bottled water in our garage that we maintain for hurricane season or camping trips.  Mostly we drink water from our refrigerator dispenser and it tastes pretty good.   My husband changed the filter on the fridge today so we are good to go.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Disinfectant wipes are scarcer than hen's teeth.  That's why I'm figuring on creating my own as needed.  Not perfect, but better than nothing.  Since it's just the two of us in the house, there's not much need to disinfect things here.  Like you, I barely use a roll of paper towels a month - never got in the habit.  I happen to be fully stocked on those because I ran low after the holidays and bought the Costco pack.
> 
> I'm not braving Costco again until things settle down considerably, so I'll make do with local markets, Aldi, Trader Joe, dollar stores, and other retailers. Los Angeles is filled with places to shop.


I just came from Trader Joe's in W.H.  Looked like a nuclear disaster - rows of empty shelves & really stupid drivers in the parking lot - one lady in a Range Rover missed my cart by 2 inches.  She was looking for a parking space; not pedestrians.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2020)

I saw how people are shopping all over the country!  Unbelievable!  But then people do what others do and it goes on and on till someone comes to their senses..may take some time for that to happen with how the news is constantly throwing the coronavirus news in our faces...I can't even buy my groceries online right away now..must wait for days...at least I have some canned goods to last awhile and frozen, too.  

We will all be okay....in time!       ✌


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2020)

My case of Quilted Northern TP arrived today from Amazon.   Case of 36 rolls - extra wide - 4.5" triple ply, extra plush......

Took 6 days to get here.  And 36 rolls of it are $29.95 & free shipping.  Less than half the store price & you stay home.

I hired an armed guard to watch it.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I haven't gone to any stores here but believe you..people react..I just tried to start my online grocery shopping and the site wasn't working right so I'm not bothering for awhile...I don't know if people are trying to shop there now or not or if the site is just having some problems...don't know..don't care......I'll try in a few more days or more.
> 
> I still have enough food to last for some time.


That's why I keep my pantry and frig full with food.  I may run out of toilet tissue.. but I will be able to eat.  I will figure out the end result at a later time I wonder how many of you got this one...ROFL.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> That's why I keep my pantry and frig full with food.  I may run out of toilet tissue.. but I will be able to eat.  I will figure out the end result at a later time I wonder how many of you got this one...ROFL.


Well, I got it.  It all comes out in the end.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 13, 2020)

It used to be that people bragged about their investments; now they brag about toilet paper.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Disinfectant wipes are scarcer than hen's teeth.  That's why I'm figuring on creating my own as needed.  Not perfect, but better than nothing.  Since it's just the two of us in the house, there's not much need to disinfect things here.  Like you, I barely use a roll of paper towels a month - never got in the habit.  I happen to be fully stocked on those because I ran low after the holidays and bought the Costco pack.
> 
> I'm not braving Costco again until things settle down considerably, so I'll make do with local markets, Aldi, Trader Joe, dollar stores, and other retailers. Los Angeles is filled with places to shop.


Well, yeah...I understand not trying to shop anymore now. Just giving you a heads up on those Costco products for when things get back to normal. So my son did shop for me. He said the lines were long but checkout wasn't as bad as he expected. When he texted me these pictures, I kind of chuckled and thought DAMN! He did manage to get my 2 cases of Izzes, he suggested an extra almond milk and got 2, so now I have 3 cases. He also brought another case of water. He said they were completely out of bottled alcohol and the swabs (which I still have almost 3 boxes of anyway). He also brought the rotisserie chicken but thought it best not to get my frozen treats due to the anticipated long waits both in line and in traffic. In addition to the disinfectant wipes I have lots of ammonia, bleach and about a gallon and a half of Lysol. You'll recognize the first picture as the paper products aisle.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> He did manage to get my 2 cases of Izzes


What are Izzes?  

Lucky you to have such a nice son! As per my usual, I have a bit over a case of their shelf stable almond milk, which should last me several weeks. 

I'm hoping that people will start feeling secure with their level of supplies, run out of storage space, or run out of money to keep adding to their hoards.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2020)

We spoke to one of the daughters, in Kansas City, this morning, and she said the big box stores and grocery stores are really crowded up there, and shelves are starting to empty....even though there has only been 1 case of this virus in that metro area.  It sounds like KC is joining the cities where people are starting to panic.  

I ran a couple of errands in our little local town yesterday....gas station and grocery store....and didn't notice any empty shelves here.  But then, I doubt that there are any in this area who have ever traveled to Europe/Asia...of had visitors from overseas.  It's times like this where living in the boondocks has an advantage.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I will figure out the end result at a later time I wonder how many of you got this one...ROFL.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

We were at our Costco a couple of days ago. Did not see any empty shelves. Several shoppers were wearing masks. They were out of oral thermometers, but did have the ear thermometers, so we bought one. There's a government number we can call in case we feel like we're coming down with flu. They send someone to your home.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What are Izzes?
> 
> Lucky you to have such a nice son! As per my usual, I have a bit over a case of their shelf stable almond milk, which should last me several weeks.
> 
> I'm hoping that people will start feeling secure with their level of supplies, run out of storage space, or run out of money to keep adding to their hoards.


Yes Star, my son is truly a blessing. Since I no longer drive and he's so busy, I get what I can when I can. He reminded me twice that he endured shopping at Costco for me, so he must truly love me.  LOL  He told me today though that there was only one other person ahead of him on line when he was ready to check out. He said *all *the registers were open, however. And that's the first time he's seen that. 

Izzes are sparkling fruit juice drinks with no added sugar, no preservatives. About 3 times a year Costco has them for $4.50 off so a case of 24 assorted flavors (apple, peach, orange and blackberry) costs $9.99.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

Its getting bad here in my hometown....food delivery services cant keep up, having no available time slots till Tuesday, which I depend on right now, and stores are falling way behind in re-stocking shelves...


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Its getting bad here in my hometown....food delivery services cant keep up, having no available time slots till Tuesday, which I depend on right now, and stores are falling way behind in re-stocking shelves...


I have a delivery scheduled for tomorrow; I'll be curious as to how many items I get a "sold out" notice on.   I see that in my area, delivery schedules are backed up until a week from tomorrow!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I have a delivery scheduled for tomorrow; I'll be curious as to how many items I get a "sold out" notice on.   I see that in my area, delivery schedules are backed up until a week from tomorrow!


Thats the worst part and our nearby grocers dont indicate sold out items when you're ordering onliine....
only when you get there to pickup  So you have a choice to go into the store and look for replacement items or go without.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Thats the worst part and our nearby grocers dont indicate sold out items when you're ordering onliine....
> only when you get there to pickup  So you have a choice to go into the store and look for replacement items or go without.


Mine is a delivery, so they will message me about "substitutions" while fulfilling the order.  I'm not concerned because I stocked up on non-perishables a couple of weeks ago so I'm mainly buying fresh produce, bread and dairy.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 15, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Mine is a delivery, so they will message me about "substitutions" while fulfilling the order.  I'm not concerned because I stocked up on non-perishables a couple of weeks ago so I'm mainly buying fresh produce, bread and dairy.


Well, my delivery came and there were only a couple of things that were substituted (brands) and one thing that wasn't available (sausage.)    Other that that my order was complete, even bread and fresh produce.  

I went to Costco.com earlier to order coffee (k-cups) and they were sold out of many brands.  They didn't have the Kirkland ones we like so I'll just wait a few days and see if they restock.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

My main need is going to be food. I'm not sure how long the tp shortage will be here but with what I have and what I may be forced to use if the situation becomes dire, I should be ok for a while.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 15, 2020)

There's a local company that makes TP and other paper products, one of my friends works there. He told me they are shipping as many as 200 truckloads a day.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 15, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Its getting bad here in my hometown....food delivery services cant keep up, having no available time slots till Tuesday, which I depend on right now, and stores are falling way behind in re-stocking shelves...


I was going to order a few things to add to my stock pile.  I called to make sure they were still delivering...

Me: Are you guys doing deliveries
Clerk: Yes, but it will take a while
Me: About 4 hours
Clerk: Maybe tomorrow when we can deliver.

I got in my vehicle and went to the store.  I loaded up.. I am good for a while.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2020)

*I had purposely LET MY bj'S membership expire, as I was not using it much.  I was thinking of re joining, but may wait a while to do so.*


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2020)

I was at Walmart at 6AM this morning thinking their shelves would be freshly stocked since they stopped the 24 hour opening. The shelves were empty and near empty. Very little dairy and meat. Shameful. Also some store chains are posting limits on how many items hoppers can buy but not Walmart.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 16, 2020)

I was in Wal-Mart this afternoon for a couple things I needed.  There were no paper products at all, no dishwashing liquid, no cleaning stuff, no eggs or egg substitute, very low dairy stuff, no cold/flu remedies at all, or cough drops, etc., no distilled water.  I'm sure they are out of other stuff, too, but that's just what I noticed.  I talked to a guy back in the paper products area and he said people are waiting for them to unload the trucks at about 3:00 PM and are getting stuff as fast as it comes in.  He said they went through 12 pallets of toilet paper in about 15 minutes this afternoon.  The store looked like something out of one of those post apocalyptic movies.

The guy at Wal-Mart did tell me they are going to start imposing limits on certain things next week.  

I need to find some distilled water for my sister, who uses a CPAP machine.  I came home and called around and nobody has any.  She's got enough for a few more days, but not very long.

This is just crazy, and we've only had a very few cases of coronavirus here yet.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I was at Walmart at 6AM this morning thinking their shelves would be freshly stocked since they stopped the 24 hour opening. The shelves were empty and near empty. Very little dairy and meat. Shameful. Also some store chains are posting limits on how many items hoppers can buy but not Walmart.


Shameful?  Stop blaming Walmart for a disaster, and for people's bad behavior.  No one could have foreseen this mess.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I was in Wal-Mart this afternoon for a couple things I needed.  There were no paper products at all, no dishwashing liquid, no cleaning stuff, no eggs or egg substitute, very low dairy stuff, no cold/flu remedies at all, or cough drops, etc., no distilled water.  I'm sure they are out of other stuff, too, but that's just what I noticed.  I talked to a guy back in the paper products area and he said people are waiting for them to unload the trucks at about 3:00 PM and are getting stuff as fast as it comes in.  He said they went through 12 pallets of toilet paper in about 15 minutes this afternoon.  The store looked like something out of one of those post apocalyptic movies.
> 
> The guy at Wal-Mart did tell me they are going to start imposing limits on certain things next week.
> 
> ...


There are videos on Youtube that show how to make distilled water at home.  It's a little time consuming but might be handy in an emergency situation.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 16, 2020)

Do any of your remember Euell Gibbons?  Maybe we need to learn a lesson or two from him....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Do any of your remember Euell Gibbons?  Maybe we need to learn a lesson or two from him....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 16, 2020)

I was at Costco yesterday, yes again, and thought it would be my last trip.  But, as usual, you go somewhere to buy one thing and get everything but that.  I forgot an over the counter medicine I need so I’m going to try and get it at a local Walgreens.

I have to take 1200 mg of magnesium a day or I end up with extremely bad shakes and can’t walk, stand, etc.  Ugh, stupid memory.  Got the picked beets I like though, two jars.  Probably could have bought the whole pallet, they are not really popular.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 16, 2020)

We have not ever waited outside a store to buy things in Utah.  We’ve been to a variety of stores to get our goods since we just moved and had nothing.  We are pretty well stocked with food for ourselves and enough to insure our son and his two roommates in one group home have food.

My daughter could not find bananas in her town yesterday, but we had them here, and while she and her husband both have work at home jobs, their lives are not changing much.  El Paso has only one case.  It all depends on where you live.  We are set with distilled water now.

Our son in another group home seems fine.  He is still going to sheltered workshop as he does not have lung issues like our other.  They seem well stocked with food and he is diapered so no TP issues, lol.  My husband still goes into work as well.  Hopefully, my TP order comes.

Once I get three needed medicines I will be set as well.  I want to go to the movie, but can’t decided.  I’d have to go alone cause someone has to wait for the TP, lol.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 16, 2020)

Husband went out this morning and managed to get me enough magnesium for six weeks at one store and a couple of containers of another medicine I need, enough for two weeks.  I ordered my prednisone from the doctor-hopefully it only takes three days.

Since it’s been recommended that only 50 people be in groups, the Smiths store decided to only let 25 people in at a time.  I think this is silly.  It’s a huge store and no is going to walk through it holding hands. This will cause more panic and lines outside.  But still no TP.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We were at our Costco a couple of days ago. Did not see any empty shelves. Several shoppers were wearing masks. They were out of oral thermometers, but did have the ear thermometers, so we bought one. There's a government number we can call in case we feel like we're coming down with flu. They send someone to your home.


Wow Pinky, that is awesome sending someone to your home.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 16, 2020)

Lee said:


> They had someone when you entered Costco yesterday wiping down your cart handle with Lysol Wipes.
> 
> The ridiculous thing is that you pick up your cart outside so you have already touched the cart handle.
> 
> No fighting in line, just fighting for seats at the food court.


Our Costco removed the picnic tables at the food court....contamination fears I guess....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 16, 2020)

Yup, removed the tables at ours as well


----------

